# Speedsolving Monthly Competition - 2009 01



## Jude (Jan 7, 2009)

First off, see this thread (and use that thread for discussions etc, to keep this thread as clean as possible). I thought I'd go ahead and make this competition, and just hope I get some competitors. What will happen, is - that's if this competition gets off the ground - I'll post 24 scrambles a month (generated by CCT), and you solve each one and take an average. For those of you who don't know how, take off your best and worst times out of the 24 solves, and then take the mean average of the remaining 22. Programs like CCT can work this out for you, with a little bit of fiddling with the settings (changing from the average from 10/12 --> 22/24). Also, this can obviously be done manually too, or even easier by a program such as excel. Finally, (Assuming people actually compete) I'll make a new post each month with more scrambles, and the results of the last month. 

*NOTE*: _Please PM your results to me_ and don't post them in this thread, as then it will get clogged up. Just send me a PM with the title Forum Competition or something, and just tell me your Name, average, best time and worst time. 

P.S. At the moment this will just be for the 3x3x3 speedsolve and if you want to do other events, do them in AVGs weekly competition.
P.P.S. Haven't decided yet whether I will update the results as they come in, or all at once at the end of the month, any suggestions?
P.P.P.S. It would be _great_ if a moderator could sticky this, or perhaps move it into the Forum Competitions section if that's ok, as that is where it would go best!

Thanks, Jude.


----------



## Jude (Jan 7, 2009)

Scrambles for January
1.	L U F2 U' B L2 U2 R' U L F D' U L R2 B' F L' R' F2 D2 L F2 L D
2.	L2 B' F D' F L U' R U' L2 R D2 U' L' R' B' U' B' R B' F R2 U L R2
3.	L' R' B U R D U2 R B' F U' B L2 R' B F2 D2 R U2 B U' L' R2 B F'
4.	U L' F2 D2 U' L2 R U2 F' R' D' U2 B' F2 D2 B F2 L B2 L R2 D2 R D2 R2
5.	F R2 B' L2 R U F2 L2 R2 B2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 F' L2 R2 D F2 L2 F' R' D L
6.	B2 F2 D U B' F' R' F2 U' B' F D2 B F2 U2 R B F' L' R2 B' U R' D' B
7.	L R B' F U2 F' R B' F L' D2 L' R' D U B F' L R' U' B2 F' L' U B'
8.	D' U2 L F L2 R2 F' L U L R' D' U F' D U B' D2 U2 R B2 L' R2 B2 L2
9.	D' L' B2 F U' R F2 D U2 F2 U L' D2 L' R' D2 U R' D2 U B2 U F2 D' F2
10.	D U2 L2 B F L' B F2 L' B2 F' L B' F' L2 D U B' L D' B' L' R2 B' R'
11.	D F2 R2 B F' L2 R' B F R F2 L' R2 D2 B' L2 R F D' R2 U' B2 F D2 R
12.	B F' L F2 D' U L R U L2 U B' L F2 D' B' U2 R U R2 D2 R2 D2 L U'
13.	B' F' U' B' F2 L' R F' D R D2 R' F' L U2 L2 F D2 U' B2 U B' U L B
14.	R F' D2 U B2 F D2 R2 D' U' B' F2 L R D2 U2 F D' B D U2 L' F D R'
15.	B' L' B2 U2 F2 U R F' L' D F' R2 D' U' B R' B2 D U' L2 D2 B' F' L' B'
16.	F L2 B2 L U2 R' F' D' U B' R' D2 U B2 F2 U R' B2 L2 R' B' R2 U' B' L'
17.	F D L F D' U L2 F' D2 R' B' L2 B F U L2 B2 L R2 F L2 R' B F' D'
18.	L' B' F' D F L2 R' F' R B F U2 B' F L2 D2 U2 L2 R U2 B' F' D B2 F'
19.	B' F' D2 B' R2 D' L' R' D' B F R' D2 L' B F2 D' U2 L2 R D2 U2 B2 D2 U
20.	B2 F' L2 R2 B' R2 U' B2 F U' L R2 U L' B R' B R' F2 D2 U B2 L B2 L2
21.	L' F L2 R B R' B D2 R2 F L2 U F D2 U2 R2 F2 L R' F D R D' U L2
22.	U R' D R2 U' B' L' R2 U' L2 U B2 F2 D U2 L2 R2 B' D' U R D' L' U' R'
23.	L' R2 U2 B U2 L B' F' D2 B L D' L' F R2 B' R' B L R2 D2 R' B F2 L'
24.	R' D L2 R D' U' B F D' F2 L' F R2 D2 R D U L2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D U'


----------



## Faz (Jan 8, 2009)

I think you should update them as they come in. Have leaderboards for the monthly, and overall results.

EG: You could have 1st winning 20 points, 2nd 19 and so on. Have these overall results tallied up.


----------



## Jude (Jan 15, 2009)

Well, seeing as not many people seem interested I thought I'd just post the results I have so far here, perhaps encouraging people to compete.

Name - Average (Best time, Worst time)
1. Stefan Huber (Sin-H) - 12.10 (10.91, 13.52)
2. Fazrulz - 14.21 (10.00, 19.47)
3. Escher - 17.08 (11.00, 20.05)
4. Ellis - 18.76 (14.04, 22.69)
5. Josh Larsen (Sn3kyPandaMan) - 19.84 (15.22, 28.46)
6. Jude - 22.23 (16.95, 26.36)
7. Kippy33 - 23.88 (17.78, 28.96)
8. Mike Hughey - 28.23 (22.81, 38.36)
9. Cookingfat - 31.92 (25.69, 38.13)
10. Edam - 31.96 - (24.22, 39.22)


----------

